# Ships passing through the Suez canal 1940



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Came across this by chance.


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

A superb find - well done.
How many of those ships and crew survived, I wonder.


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

All survived I suspect. Looks more like 1949 - great film though.


----------



## matthew flinders (Feb 19, 2010)

TommyRob said:


> All survived I suspect. Looks more like 1949 - great film though.


Indeed BRITISH COMMANDO not scrapped until 1959


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Would agree post WW2 with a Sam class Liberty and T2 tanker. 
Tanker British Commando a very interesting design.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

The PASTEUR in the canal was show 1945 to 1946. She is flying the French ensign... during this period. Before that she was under Cunard management and painted 'grey'.

In the 1950s she was North German Lloyd, BREMEN. Looked her best then... and a smaller funnel.

Stephen


----------



## Victor J. Croasdale (Nov 28, 2016)

My father was shipped out to the far east during WWII in the RAF. Convoy Greenock to Capetown, three weeks in Capetown waiting for a convoy to Bombay. Took three months Clyde to Bombay.
He came home via Suez after WWII on the Georgic, it took him three weeks. That was the only time he left the UK in his entire life, apart from trips to the Isle of Man!

I only transited Suez once, as 4 E/O in 1978 on the MV Norvegia Team.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

*pasteur*



RHP said:


> Came across this by chance.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfQKP52MQYE


Great video, why do the frogs need a dozen men on the bridge? was it tea time?


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

I spent 9 months of my life courtesy of the British army guarding the great bitter lake, not sure what we were supposed to be guarding but at least the wx was clement.


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

gordonarfur said:


> ...why do the frogs need a dozen men on the bridge?….


All lining up to do a deal with Jock McG & Co. Gordon. (Not any of them in view mind).


----------



## Victor J. Croasdale (Nov 28, 2016)

matthew flinders said:


> Indeed BRITISH COMMANDO not scrapped until 1959


The British Commando was built by H&W in 1942 as the "MV Empire Chapman" for the Ministry of War Transport. Sold to the British Tanker Co Ltd and renamed "British Commando" in 1946.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Empire_Chapman


----------

